# Travelling in an RV



## Jose Marc (Mar 11, 2010)

Has anyone lived on either an RV in Oz or in a boat off the shores of the country?


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Jose Marc said:


> Has anyone lived on either an RV in Oz or in a boat off the shores of the country?


Yes - I have travelled extensively by yacht and van around Australia.
It is a great life by not so good if you have young children - they need to go to school.
Plenty of people doing it and the cost is rising steadily as the retirees get into it.....
Higher demand = higher costs


----------

